# Our new addition



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's Justice!!!!!! :woof: :woof: :woof: I can't thank Lisa, Cheryl, and Holly enough. With out the three of them I wouldn't have this wonderful girl. She is fitting right in here and we love her soooooo much. Ryan is super happy with her. He loves having a kick back girl, Dosia is a lot of dog lol. Anywho here she is.

Stopped and Jack in the box to potty on the way home 


































kisses









getting lovins from my boy 

























































*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very sweet,but why did you crop your head out of the pics? lol, You two look meant for eachother she suits you well. Cant wait to see pics of her and Dosia together hopefully she likes him as much as the cat LOL. 
Love that she has already started to bond with your son they are adorable together.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> very sweet,but why did you crop your head out of the pics? lol, You two look meant for eachother she suits you well. Cant wait to see pics of her and Dosia together hopefully she likes him as much as the cat LOL.
> Love that she has already started to bond with your son they are adorable together.


LOLL Holly chopped my head off XD, it's cool I just wanted pics of her, I looked all yucky and ragged from the road trip loll.
I really hope her and D will be good together. I think they are gunna like each other. They are gunna stay on a crate and rotate schedule until she comes out of heat and then they can meet


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you. She is the most awesome girl ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Im so happy for you chica, she's beautiful


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah sorry about that head chopping! I was trying to just get pictures of Justice lol. Glad to see she look so comfy there!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

she's a sweetheart.. glad i got to meet her.. same w/ you Krystal


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

<3 Jack in the Box.....
Cant wait until Ren Fest next month in TX, we always stop at least once on the trip.

Also, that's pretty dog!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Im so happy for you chica, she's beautiful


Thanks so much girl. She is just a doll.


American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah sorry about that head chopping! I was trying to just get pictures of Justice lol. Glad to see she look so comfy there!


LOLL I'm glad you chopped my head off I looked like  on a cracker loll. She loves it here. Her and Ryan are bonding really well also 


cEElint said:


> she's a sweetheart.. glad i got to meet her.. same w/ you Krystal


:hug: I'm glad we got to meet. We'll have to stay longer next time. And I'll stab you too 


Aczdreign said:


> <3 Jack in the Box.....
> Cant wait until Ren Fest next month in TX, we always stop at least once on the trip.
> 
> Also, that's pretty dog!


 OMG gotta lobe the Jack in the box  the cheese sticks are bomb!!!!!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

omg that 3rd pic O.O beautiful as hell!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful girl!!!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much, We love her lots :hug:


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

congrats. Looks like she clicked right into place with you and you son


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so happy for you all and your son looks super excited and happy with his new friend. So adorable!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He loves her a lot. He thinks she's his dog


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Zomg! I'm so excited, she is gorgeous! (I've admired her for quite awhile. ) And now I get to meet her?!  

I'm so happy for you Krystal. 

Does she get excited when she sees other dogs or is she calm about it?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's pretty chill, she hasn't really reacted to any other dogs she's seen. She's a big cuddle muffin


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes beautiful!!! congrats on the new addition girly 

FYI... that collar is awesome!! whered you get it if you dont mind me askin


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

really really nice pup!:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  
@ Jessie I took some fuzzy zebra material and sewed it over a nizmo collar that Dosia grew out of


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Krystal I am so happy for you!! Justice is so beautiful <3.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Sharon  She's the best! We all love her very much.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrat's Krystal on your new addition she's adorable! How is Dosia taking her? Or do you plan on just keeping them apart? I am so happy for you and your family she looks to be fitting in well with your little boy which BTW is handsome!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Congrat's Krystal on your new addition she's adorable! How is Dosia taking her? Or do you plan on just keeping them apart? I am so happy for you and your family she looks to be fitting in well with your little boy which BTW is handsome!


She's in heat right now and I don't want her to get stressed out. I'd like her to get to know us and the house and come out of season before we introduce them so right now they are on a rotate schedule. I think they are going to get along when the time comes


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Verry pretty girl, congrats


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

She looks happy as a clam Krystal.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she's just as beautiful as I remember her being.I'm so glad she went to such a good home.I'll be looking forward to lots of pics of this girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  There will be lots more pics


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

congrats on your new addition! I can see she's adjusting well. Best of luck with all your future plans with this beautiful girl. <3 the collar too! Great idea making the alterations to it lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

SWEET DOG! Congrats on your new dog Krystal. You all look so happy together.


----------



## GraceMcClendon (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet dog!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys. She is such a sweet little girl, just what I needed. The house was over run with boys lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

every house needs their princess


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> every house needs their princess


Right. She is awesome and really balances out the house lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So jealous! I hope to have a Caragan dog someday. 

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much. She's the best


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Justice is pretty chill, she likes other dogs if they do not bug her. If you jump on her head she might lift a lip but she is not really DA. She likes a good boy dog so I think her and Dosia will get along just fine. She looks like she loves your son, she is so good with kids!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She really does love my son. She is already protective of him. Today we were out in the yard and the PG&E lady came up. She checks our meter from the neighbors tree cause she thinks Dosia is scary :rofl: When Justice saw a face peeping over the fence from the tree she stood in front of him trying to look all big. It was cute, that's her boy and she loves him :hug: He tells us she's his dog too


----------

